# Soon to be first time kitten owner



## ttatum1001 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi, Im new to the forum and I will be adopting a kitten from a rescue very soon. I have never had a kitten before so any advice is welcomed. I will attach a pic of her. She was rescued from a animal shelter the day she was to be put down at 3 weeks old so I dont know much about her background. I am curious if anyone might have a guess as to if she will be a short or long coat? The lady at the rescue said she thinks she will have a long coat but I have no idea, either way I am very excited to bring her home to be spoiled.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

She is absolutely adorable! Long coat, like my girls, I think. What a precious little face she has!

My advice would be to kitten-proof your house and hold onto your butt! :grin:

Here is some more reading material:

How to Care for Your New Kitten | Little Big Cat

and some more advice from the same site:



> *Preparing for the New Kitten *
> 
> You’ll need supplies to set up a “base camp” for your kitten. Especially if you have other pets at home, a “safe” room for the kitten is essential. This can be any a room, such as a spare bedroom or bathroom, or even a large dog crate, where the kitten will spend its first days in its new home. You’ll need: litterbox, kitty litter, and scooper to clean the box; food (preferably wet food), and bowls (glass or lead-free ceramic are best); toys; comb and brush; bed (a fluffy towel or blanket will work); toys; and a scratching post. Other items that will come in handy are a carrier, collar, and identification tag.
> 
> You’ll also need to kitten-proof the base camp area, and eventually the whole house. Put “child-proof” electric plug protectors in all unused outlets. Remove breakable items from shelves and tables, or secure them with mounting putty (you’ll be amazed how fast and how high a kitten can jump or climb, and grateful that you took precautions!). Cover exposed wires with foam pipe insulation, or wipe with hot chili or Tabasco sauce, to prevent chewing. Remove slatted furniture such as chairs to prevent the kitten from getting his head caught. Tie up blind and curtain cords, and clean up string, ribbon, rubber bands, hair ties, twisties, paper clips, tacks, and other small items that could be swallowed. Be extremely cautious when using a recliner, make sure you know where the kitten is before getting up—kittens have been injured or killed by the mechanism. Store cleaning products out of reach; if needed, add child-proof latches on cabinets. (And consider switching to eco- and kitten-safe household products if you haven’t already!)


----------



## PatA (Sep 3, 2014)

That photo just melted my heart.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

So glad she was rescued. She is beautiful.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Ttatum! 
What a Precious little girl! I'm so glad she was rescued, from such a sad end!
Such a Sweet face and little pink nose! Of course, we're going to want lots and lots of pictures!!
Looking forward to the further adventures of both of you!
Sharon


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

marie73 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> She is absolutely adorable! Long coat, like my girls, I think. What a precious little face she has!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to CF. How exciting and your new fur baby is gorgeous. Read all the stuff above and however silly you think it is ask questions as that's what the forum is for.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi ttatum!

Oh my gosh, could she be any cuter?! :luv

The idea that she was that close to being euthanized is horrifying. I'm so glad you're going to give her a loving home! She looks like she's going to be a very fluffy and very adorable longhair.

When do you get to bring her home? Have you decided on a name yet?

You definitely won't hear any complaints if you post more pics.


----------



## ttatum1001 (Sep 7, 2014)

I am happy to say that I will be picking her up tomorrow . She was spayed and is recovering well. Her foster/rescue mom name her Scarlett but im not sure I really like that name. I wanted to wait until she was home to get to know her before deciding on a permanent name but any suggestions are welcome. I plan to post lots of pics as soon as we get her safe at home.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oooh so exciting! We'll be looking forward to those! And you'll have fun trying to find the perfect name for her. We could come up with plenty of suggestions, but you'll just see what fits her personality.


----------



## ttatum1001 (Sep 7, 2014)

These were taken in her foster home last week.


----------



## ttatum1001 (Sep 7, 2014)

A couple more


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Yeah! She looks like a MissChievous! Cutie Patootie!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Really, seriously cute!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

So happy for you and this baby!  Look at those wispy ears, she's absolutely GORGEOUS. I'm so glad she's getting a second chance to live a happy life with you!!


----------



## ttatum1001 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words. I will be picking her up in about 14 hours and counting, lol. I went through alot to get her. I actually found her on petfinder the same day she was listed by her rescue, I immediately filled out the adoption application and went through the whole process and bugged the heck out of her foster mom until she told me I could adopt her. She said she was getting non stop calls about her so I feel very blessed to have been chosen. I knew I wanted her the second I saw her picture and just stopped looking at all the other kittens so it was meant to be. Im happy to have come across this forum to have a place to come with all my questions.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is such a beautiful girl! Congratulations!


----------



## ttatum1001 (Sep 7, 2014)

Im sorry I cant help but share these the foster mom just sent me her baby pics. I only shared a couple but I also created a album.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Squeeee!!! Though the idea of "baby" pics for this tiny little girl is pretty funny.  Just look at that precious face...and you can really see the long hair in that second pic!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

SO adorable! At first I thought she was along hair dilute calico but now I think she is a full fledged calico! VERY adorable! Your life will be upside down now! I foster kittens and have 3 scampering babies in the house getting in and under EVERYTHING! luckily they play together very well. Having said that, YOU will be the object of her attention ALL THE TIME now, so be prepared with LOTS of wonderful toys to keep her entertained otherwise she will be in your hair - - - - LITERALLY!!

Congratulations!! This baby is a DOLL!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So beautiful! Can't wait to see pictures of her in her new home! Do you have her yet?


----------



## ttatum1001 (Sep 7, 2014)

Jetlaya67 said:


> So beautiful! Can't wait to see pictures of her in her new home! Do you have her yet?


Yes, she has been home for several hours now. I was advised to set her up in our bathroom and slowly give her more and more freedom around the house. I am a little concerned because she has not eaten anything all day. I offered her her favorite chicken treat that the foster mom gave me and she showed absolutely no interest. I have hard food out and I just put out her evening amount of canned food as advised by her foster mom and she didnt touch that either. I have only seen her drink water (bottled). I know this is a new enviornment for her but should I be concerned? Or maybe call the foster mom? It was a hour and a half drive home so maybe her stomach is upset, and idk if it matters but she was spayed on 9/9 but the foster mom said she was up and playing within hours of being home.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, congratulations on bringing her home! 

Does she seem very timid? It's totally normal for a kitty to not eat, drink, or use the litterbox for a while after coming to a new place. Do you have a little sleeping/hiding place for her in the bathroom? I'll bet that she'll eat overnight, if not before.


----------



## ttatum1001 (Sep 7, 2014)

spirite said:


> Ooh, congratulations on bringing her home!
> 
> Does she seem very timid? It's totally normal for a kitty to not eat, drink, or use the litterbox for a while after coming to a new place. Do you have a little sleeping/hiding place for her in the bathroom? I'll bet that she'll eat overnight, if not before.


Yes she does seem timid. She did pee in the litterbox immediately after being placed in there. We brought her home in a small pet kennel with a soft blanket in it so I put that in the bathroom with her and she has been going in and out of there. She also has toys and a bed in there but she has shown no interest in those either.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you have questions about her behavior or health, please start a new thread in the appropriate forum, thanks.


----------

